# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Важно! Jpeg exploit (эксплоит)

## Geser

Наверное все знают что уже появились експлоиты использующие уязвимость в формате Jpeg. (*Данная уязвимость позволяет выполнить любые действия на компютере пользователя при просмотре созданных особым образом картинок*) Большинство, если не все, антивирусы уже умеют отлавливать заражённые картинки, однако есть один ньюанс. По крайней мере в КАВ монитор не проверяет картинки, потому как предполагалось что в них ничего опасного быть не может. Вполне возможно такая проблема существует и в других антивирусах. Так что если Ваш снтивирус позволяет настраивать какие файлы проверяет монитор, а какие нет, то стоит добавить bmp,gif,jpg,jpeg
А если нет, то спасает только установка всех последних заплаток, или установка SP2 если у Вас Windows XP

Кроме самой Windows  уязвимость имеют следующие программы 
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0
Microsoft Digital Image Suite 9
Microsoft Digital Image Pro 9
Microsoft Greetings 2002 1.0
Microsoft Office 2003, All Editions
Microsoft Office XP, All Editions
Microsoft Office 2000, All Editions
Microsoft Picture It! Digital Image Pro version 7
Microsoft Picture It! Photo 2002
Microsoft Picture It! Photo Premium 2002, version 1.0
Microsoft Picture It! Publishing Platinum 2002 1.0
Microsoft Picture It! Publishing 2002
Microsoft Picture It! Photo Premium 9
Microsoft Picture It! Photo Premium version 7
Microsoft Picture It! Photo version 7
Picture It! on MSN
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET (2003), Academic Edition
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET (2003), Enterprise Architect Edition
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET (2003), Enterprise Developer Edition
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET (2003), Professional Edition
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET (2002), Academic Edition
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET (2002), Enterprise Architect Edition
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET (2002), Enterprise Developer Edition
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET (2002), Professional Edition

Т.е. установка заплаток на Windows не достаточно. Нужно установить обновления так же и на перечисленные выше программы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Кто хочет проверить свою систему и графические програмки на уязвимость может скачать вот эту картинку
http://www.virusinfo.info/exploits/Crypto1.jpg

Для проверки нужно:
1. Кликнуть на картинке, так она откроется в браузере.
2. Открыть директорию в которой сохранена картинка.
3. Сохранить на диске, и попытаться открыть имеющимися программами для работы с картинками.

Если в процессе откроется окно командной строки, то система или программа уязвимы.

----------


## azza

А монитор КАВа похоже нельзя заставить перехватывать завирусованные jpg-файлы.  :Sad:

----------


## Iceman

А ведь верно: при мвксимальных настройках Real-time protection ничего не видит.

----------


## Geser

Как там говорят? И на старуху бывает проруха  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Посты не по теме перенёс сюда http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...y;threadid=122

----------


## Minos

Полный список уязвимых программ официальная версия Microsoft http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS04-028.mspx, в скобках указан номер заплатки.
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 (KB833987)
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (KB833987)
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (KB833987)
Microsoft Windows Server™ 2003(KB833987)
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition (KB833987)
Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3 (KB832332)
Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 2 (KB832332)

Microsoft Office XP Software:
Outlook® 2002
Word 2002
Excel 2002
PowerPoint® 2002
FrontPage® 2002
Publisher 2002
Access 2002

Microsoft Office 2003 (KB838905)
Microsoft Office 2003 Software:
Outlook® 2003
Word 2003
Excel 2003
PowerPoint® 2003
FrontPage® 2003
Publisher 2003
Access 2003
InfoPath™ 2003
OneNote™ 2003

Microsoft Project 2002 (all versions) and Microsoft Project 2002 Service Pack 1 (all versions)(KB831931)
Microsoft Project 2003 (all versions) (KB838344)

Microsoft Visio 2002 Service Pack 1 (all versions) and Microsoft Visio 2002 Service Pack 2 (all versions)(KB831932)
Microsoft Visio 2003 (all versions)(KB838345)

Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2002 (KB83034 :Cool: 
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2002 Software:
Visual Basic .NET Standard 2002
Visual C# .NET Standard 2002
Visual C++ .NET Standard 2002

Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003 (KB83034 :Cool: 
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003 Software:
Visual Basic .NET Standard 2003
Visual C# .NET Standard 2003
Visual C++ .NET Standard 2003
Visual J# .NET Standard 2003

The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.0 SDK Service Pack 2 – (KB867461)

Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 (KB833989)
The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.0 Service Pack 2 (KB867461)
The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1 (KB867460)
Windows Journal Viewer  (KB886179)

Кроме того уязвимы следующие программы:
Microsoft Picture It!® 2002 (all versions)
Microsoft Greetings 2002
Microsoft Picture It! version 7.0 (all versions) 
Microsoft Digital Image Pro version 7.0
Microsoft Picture It! version 9 (all versions, including Picture It! Library) 
Microsoft Digital Image Pro version 9
Microsoft Digital Image Suite version 9
Microsoft Producer for Microsoft Office PowerPoint (all versions)
Microsoft Platform SDK Redistributable: GDI+ - Download the update

 Ссылки для их обновления доступны на сайте Microsoft: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS04-028.mspx

----------


## Minos

Эти преложения не подвержены данной ошибке:
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE), and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (Me)
Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Office 2000
Microsoft Visio 2003 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Visio 2000
Microsoft Project 2003 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Project 2000
Microsoft Digital Image Suite 10, Microsoft Digital Image Pro 10, Picture It! Premium 10
The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1 SDK
Microsoft Works (all versions)
Microsoft Systems Management Server (all versions)
Microsoft SQL Server Reporting Services
Microsoft Broadband Networking

Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 3 on Windows 2000 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4 on Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Internet Explorer 5.5 Service Pack 2 on Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition
The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.0 Service Pack 3
The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1 Service Pack 1
The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1 Service Pack 1 for Windows Server 2003

Информация взята из информационного билютеня Microsoft http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS04-028.mspx

----------

Зато SAV и NAV прекрасно отлавливают это дело.
Всегда знал, что реалтайм у KAV говёный. Тормозит жутко, выходит ещё зря тормозит.

----------


## Geser

[quote author=Гость link=board=9;threadid=69;start=0#msg1076 date=1099470373]
Зато SAV и NAV прекрасно отлавливают это дело.
Всегда знал, что реалтайм у KAV говёный. Тормозит жутко, выходит ещё зря тормозит.
[/quote]
KAV уже выпустили исправление. А у SAV и NAV столько проблем, что успешный отлов этого експлоита им вряд-ли поможет  :Smiley:

----------

Может проблемы и есть. Я в этом особо не разбираюсь, потому что ни одной не наблюдал. Вовремя обновляю базы и ничего (кстати когда-то KAV по msBlast-у на сутки позднее SAV базу обновил). Поясните какие проблемы я могу ожидать от SAV? Ну, если сможете, оправдайте торможение реалтайма у KAV (про "эвристический анализ" даже не упоминайте, с его причудами ещё в школе столкнулся  :Smiley:   - он слишком редко себя оправдывает).
Посоветуйте нормальный по Вашему мнению антивирь. Я новичёк в этом деле (по-вашему ламер).

----------


## Geser

[quote author=Гость link=board=9;threadid=69;start=0#msg1081 date=1099477257]
Может проблемы и есть. Я в этом особо не разбираюсь, потому что ни одной не наблюдал. Вовремя обновляю базы и ничего (кстати когда-то KAV по msBlast-у на сутки позднее SAV базу обновил). Поясните какие проблемы я могу ожидать от SAV? Ну, если сможете, оправдайте торможение реалтайма у KAV (про "эвристический анализ" даже не упоминайте, с его причудами ещё в школе столкнулся  :Smiley:   - он слишком редко себя оправдывает).
Посоветуйте нормальный по Вашему мнению антивирь. Я новичёк в этом деле (по-вашему ламер).
[/quote]
KAV тормозит не только, и не столько, из за эвристического анализа, а из за более глубокого анализа файлов, включая распаковку упакованных различными пакерами(не путать с архиваторами) и эмуляции. SAV не знает многих пакеров, и имеет более слабый эмулятор. К тому же мои избирательные проверки на отловленных ртоянах показывают что SAV не знает давольно много.

----------

